# Green Charging Robot Can Fill Up Your EV In 2 hour, Will you use it?



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

What a sillly idea - sending autonomous vehicles running all over the place carrying electrical energy, consuming it as they go and losing part of what they transfer because of the extra battery cycle and conversions, because the EVs driver is too stupid or lazy to find a charging station. 

And there's nothing "green" about these - that's a characteristic of the source of the electricity to charge them, which could be anything from a solar PV array to a coal-fired generating station.


----------



## Gaving (Jan 4, 2022)

brian_ said:


> What a sillly idea - sending autonomous vehicles running all over the place carrying electrical energy, consuming it as they go and losing part of what they transfer because of the extra battery cycle and conversions, because the EVs driver is too stupid or lazy to find a charging station.
> 
> And there's nothing "green" about these - that's a characteristic of the source of the electricity to charge them, which could be anything from a solar PV array to a coal-fired generating station.


I agree with you. I think the company just do capital operation. Time and market will validate the product.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

No. It's a stupid idea. 

You don't confirm upfront stupidy in the market. 

...and this kind of stupid is...forever


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm guessing that the intent is to have these things roaming within a single parking facility, to allow EVs to be charged in any spot instead of in only a limited number of reserved spots with charging stations. While that makes more sense than roaming a whole city, it's still inefficient, complex, and expensive.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

It only carries 70kWh of battery...how many cars you gunna "charge" with one robot? It then has to charge in a stall. So why not have a car charge in that stall, taking up half the time?

It's just plain stupid.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

remy_martian said:


> It only carries 70kWh of battery...how many cars you gunna "charge" with one robot? It then has to charge in a stall. So why not have a car charge in that stall, taking up half the time?


I suppose if the parking garage is occupied by many EVs, but still a small fraction of total capacity, with each EV staying much longer than required for a charge, then several EVs get charged by a robot which uses one recharging stall so it's not a terrible use of spaces to get complete parking flexibility for customers. On the other hand, to get recharged the EV will need to be parked in a position which makes the charging port adequately accessible, and the driver has to leave it in a ready-to-charge state (charge port door open?).


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

It's only going to give 15-30 miles of charge to each car. Maybe that's ok for a commuter with no home charging?


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

remy_martian said:


> It's only going to give 15-30 miles of charge to each car.


Where did you get that idea? If the car is there long enough, it will get a full recharge of up to 70 kWh.

It's still stupid, but it isn't limited to a few kWh.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

One robot for one car? - keep your engineering job, Brian 😂

The only way this can be viable is to top off commuters to breakeven each day when they use the lot. Commuters that only have access to public charging and not having to stop and charge has utility.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

It is an idea being vetted out. Just like battery swapping. I don't see it as a bad or stupid thing. Not very practical at the moment but in the future it may be quite practical. Not to have dedicated charging slots in a busy busy downtown high rise for its patrons would be beneficial. I know that the dedicated charging spots are taken up and even if the car gets charged the person does not come out to move the car and takes up the slot pretty much all day. Mostly Tesla drivers do this crap. A robot could come over and charge it up and then leave so the car does not have to move or inconvenience someone else that needs a vehicle charged. The idea is sound.


----------



## CliffordK (Oct 8, 2011)

What would be the difference in cost between a robot and say 100 charging ports?

One issue with a large power station might be limiting charging output, so have more ports than power to supply them. And forcing queuing for power, which the robots would naturally do.


----------

